# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  flis po ljeti

## willow_tree

jedno pitanjce: po danu koristimo isključivo fb pocket pelenice, ali imamo problema sa unutarnjim flisom. stvaraju se male grudice i to mu se lijepi za kožu. mislila sam preko tog flisa prišit tetra gazu, pa me zanima vaše mišljenje o tome. ili ako je neko to već napravio, kako funkcionira? hvala puno

----------


## nikilo

Mislim da nema potrebe prisivati vec svaki put ubaciti tetru preko.To se ne bi smjelo dogadjati ako je dobra kvaliteta.Ja ih imam ok su ali mi nisu drage ljeti.Isto kao da ja lezim na deki ljeti ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## willow_tree

meni su ok, jer su male. fb ulošci nam nisu bili ok, pa ih punim sa tetra ili prefold pelenom. to mi je isto palo na pamet stavit tetru vani, ali me frka da ne promoči tako. budemo vidjeli, hvala

----------


## enela

> meni su ok, jer su male. fb ulošci nam nisu bili ok, pa ih punim sa tetra ili prefold pelenom. to mi je isto palo na pamet stavit tetru vani, ali me frka da ne promoči tako. budemo vidjeli, hvala


Moglo bi ti promočiti. Flis odvuće vlagu unutra u uložak pa nema kaj curiti. Probaj pa javi.

----------

